
Japan ninja student gets top marks for writing essay in invisible ink - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-49996166
======
michannne
>"I didn't hesitate to give the report full marks - even though I didn't read
it to the very end because I thought I should leave some part of the paper
unheated, in case the media would somehow find this and take a picture."

Very endearing.

Tangentially related, but I used to love writing poems. I would research new
vocabulary every day so I could inject more creativity in my writing classes,
in both high school and college, and I'd read almost every day. During the
same time, instructors would beat me down telling me to simplify my writing
style, or be less creative in general, use less controversial opinions, in
short, do what everyone else is doing.

It got to the point where I could bust out a very dry, but very lengthy and
detailed essay within a fortnight. It was fun for a time, being able to BS a
20-page paper about the motivations behind an author based on an excerpt, or
the complex relationship of media and law during Watergate, but after leaving
college I feel robbed of the joy I once had for writing. I used to want to be
a writer, now I cringe at the thought of writing anything more than a page in
length.

I'm very happy to see an example of teachers who encourage thinking outside of
the box, instead of thinking within the one they defined.

